# Memories of the Eldar



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

I have been recovering for the last four days from a hernia operation so I have had time on my hands to clear some of my stuff out...books, papers CD's etc. I came across a CD ROM entitled 40K images. Curious I dropped it into the PC's drive and discovered a whole bunch of photo's of my vintage (and long since sold on Ebay) Eldar.

Some of the photo's are a bit low quality (no digital camera's in those days...I used stills captured from a video camera :laugh but I thought I would throw them up here for posterity. :wink:


*Phantom Seer*

































*Dark Reaper Exarch Conversion*

















*Aspect Warriors*

































*Warlocks*

















*Farseer's*

































*Scout Walkers*

















*Yrrthilien Mournsong*

































*Night Spinner*


















*Farseer Falcon*

















*Wave Serpent and Falcon*

















*Fire Prism*









I have some great memories of making and painting that stuff...I even had the rules for the Phantom Seer, War Walkers and Yrrthilien Mournsong published in Citadel Journal 36, March 2000. I can only take full credit for the Phantom Seer though, Yrrthilien was the brainchild of Mark Hawkins (CJ3) and the Walkers were Rupert Hammerton Fraser's creation (CJ8). I just updated the rules from 2nd to 3rd Edition for them.

I wonder if they still play? :scratchhead:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

some good stuff, im a huge fan of the older eldar stuff and i applaud you for converting eldar, people dont appreciate or understand the difficulty of converting a white metal models is, let alone the old eldar models like the walkers and dreadnoughts, they were hard enough to get to go together without messing about adding things or taking things away.
i would rep you but i have to spread the love first.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Really cool stuff Cypher! Love the old school stuff.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> some good stuff, im a huge fan of the older eldar stuff and i applaud you for converting eldar, people dont appreciate or understand the difficulty of converting a white metal models is, let alone the old eldar models like the walkers and dreadnoughts, they were hard enough to get to go together without messing about adding things or taking things away.
> i would rep you but i have to spread the love first.


As I recall the Sout Walkers and The Phantom Seer were fairly easy...the Dark Reaper Exarch was a bitch though.

This was the original model.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

thats beautiful work I wouldn't been able to part with it.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow, how did you do the extra fins on the Falcon, those look sweet. I love all of them TBH, you even made warwalkers look good.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Cheers guys. 

Djinn, the extended fins are made from plasticard. Took me ages to produce a template (I still have it somewhere) that looked good. I actually took the inspiration for it from the Epic Eldar models available at that time. 

It was a bit of a 'sphincter moment' cutting into the hull for the first time though. :shok:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Cypher871 said:


> It was a bit of a 'sphincter moment' cutting into the hull for the first time though. :shok:


I know it well, i did a wave serpent conversion which involved extending the prow on both sides and the chassis at the rear, all the time i was thinking if i cock this up i have wasted £18 and will never be able to field this falcon, because as i think every eldar general knows if your army does not look 100% you cant put it on the board,its just the eldar way


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

I think all eldar players share that mentality, even if some of us enjoy torture and suffering of our enemies, we still like to do it elegently.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

found some of my old stuff, every thing in my army had the black,red and white running though it 
this was the eldar wave serpent conversion i was talking about, this is a good example of "in the codex but no model" so plasticard,milliput and a medicine spoon later 








compared to the one i have now 









my original and still the best reapers









and my original banshees (note las pistols)


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice models mate. I seem to remember the plans for making the Wave Serpent you initially built were published in White Dwarf at some point, I know I have seen that design before. You, like me, used a medicine spoon to good effect for the turret :good: I don't know about you but I think our turrets looked better than the one on the official version.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Cypher871 said:


> Nice models mate. I seem to remember the plans for making the Wave Serpent you initially built were published in White Dwarf at some point, I know I have seen that design before. You, like me, used a medicine spoon to good effect for the turret :good: I don't know about you but I think our turrets looked better than the one on the official version.


yes!! , they used to print the templates and instructions in the mag for you to transfer to plasticard :laugh:, thats how i built my first baneblade too lol those were the days.
i actually prefer the design of the 2nd edition wave serpent to the 3rd one we have a plastic kit for, than again back then the wave serpent was a weapon not a transport, you could send out a shock wave from the prow or something, well you could in Epic anyway. But yes i think the turret on our serpents are far better than the brick turret they have now.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I like your turret as well. First Army I played was Eldar before moving to Space Marines. I remember the model that had JUST come out was the Vyper back in 96. I wish I had never stopped with my space elves.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I love the nostalgia threads here and the vintage 40k in the general forum! 

People who didn't play in Rogue trader or 2nd ed just don't seem to get it.


Damn kids.

Actually the first warhammer model I ever bought was Eldar. I bought a lead wraithlord, in 7th grade to use a myconid in a D&D game. 

Not long after the D&D game was forgotten. =)


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

GW would be genius if they rereleased 2nd ed. I know quite a few people who would play it and it was a COMPLETELY different beast then the 40k lite we have now.


----------



## Master of Sanctity (Nov 11, 2010)

That`s some awesome painting Cypher, very crisply done! I especially like the orange Warlock, great stuff! Would have been sad to see them go.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

yeah, I often wonder why I let them go...such is life. I am sure they are gracing several peoples armies though, so that gives me comfort. It would be too cool if someone on this site currently owned any of them. 

I still have the rules I wrote for the Phantom Seer and Farseer Falcon, I could dig them out if anyone is interested, though they would need tarting up for the current edition rules. Come to think of it I still have a copy of Citadel Journal 36 somewhere.

I kept a Spirit Walker head from when I built the Phantom Seer. I remember I built several of them as commissions for people :laugh: , they liked them so much.

I have always had it in mind to make an updated version using the plastic Wraithlord kit...I must have a go one day!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

That would be awesome Cypher, the new kit would allow you to do a lot of neat stuff!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

@Djinn24 - I don't think GW would be able to explain the old 40k in relation to the new 40k. And I doubt they'd be able to market it. . . . other than as a revival to people like us.

I don't know about you guys but I have everything I need to play 2nd edition: rules, half the codices, dark millennium, missions, strategy cards, etc . . . other than maybe all the FAQs and errata that GW published in white dwarf.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Ahhhh 2nd ed.

You could move every model except the heavy and still fire. Termies could ride in rhinos. Assasins were damn near unkillable. Pink Horrors would become 2 blues horrors, Abbadon was a chaos god in himself (hell you could make a lord a damn near chaos god), Overwatch, run and go double your movement, Zaonthropes didn't look like mutated sperm cells, and the psyker phase. man those were the days. Damn I feel old now.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Man those were the days.

I had a chaos lord in 2nd ed who never died. Period. But he also never did anything unless my enemy went after him.

Let's see . . . he had marks of khorne and nurgle, terminator armor (with mark of khorne that was 2+ on 2d6), favor of khorne (rerolled failed armor saves), lightning claw, combi-bolter, and a refractor field. The most an opponent ever did was 2 out of 3 wounds. But being on foot in terminator armor meant he just walked across the board, and would never catch anything unless it came to him. 

He was hilarious. :biggrin:


----------



## Nick1080 (Oct 8, 2010)

Nice Stuff!

I had a dreadnought like that one too (except mine had a D-Cannon - now that's something I'd like to see return!). Seem to remember some dude wining the Golden Demon army category one year with an eldar army that hada dreadnought in that style and having to build one myself

Particularly love the vehicle conversions - that's some real nice clean plasticard work there.

*Sigh* Now I'm going to have to get back to my mountain of old eldar models. What to work on next?:









Nick.


----------

